# Can my Betta live with my Goldfish?



## limegreen092 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a new male betta. His name is Indie, short for Indigo. He is almost all blue with some red and black on him. I currently have him in a 2.5 gallon tank. I was wondering if he could share a 10 gallon tank with my goldfish, Edward. Edward is mostly white but has a little orange on him. Edward lives in an 82 degree climate. Please site your source, if you have it. Thank you.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

No, there will probably be fin nipping, and your gold fish should have lower temps, high temps reduce oxygen and goldfish need lots of oxygen and high temps just arent natural.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

My source is from experience. /cited

You can't keep a betta with a goldfish. They'll kill each other.

What kind of goldfish is that? They're supposed to be coldwater fish. Even 82 is on the high end for a betta. Ideal is 79-80 degrees.


----------



## limegreen092 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, ok. Thanks. My goldfish is just a normal goldfish. He is VERY hardy. He doesn't have any other fish living with him. He does have a small snail that comes with live plants living in his tank. The snail's name is Gary.


----------



## limegreen092 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey, Ajones108, my fish Indie looks kind of like your avatar! Indie has less red though.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope. Not a good idea. Ever. 

By the way, a 10g is not a good permanent home for any type of goldfish. It sounds like you have a common goldfish, if so, those are best suited for ponds. I got one last year and it's now almost 7 inches long. In one year!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

That's cool.  My betta can't decide what colour he wants to be. The flash of a camera shows his blue translucent and you see more turquoise. And some days he's more red than blue. It's strange.


----------



## limegreen092 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks, doggyhog. My goldfish though hasn't really grown that much since I upgraded him to a 10 gallon. And I wouldn't put in a pond now anyway. Wonder if a bird got to him? And I have a dog, so wonder if he went into the pond? Edward's around 2-3 inches now. I've had him for a few years. Thanks for your comment though!


----------



## limegreen092 (Jul 23, 2010)

That's kind of how Indie is. At the store, his fins were a lighter/ baby blue. But in his tank, there dark blue. If he goes closer to the gravel though, they look lighter.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Goldfish like colder water and bettas are tropical fish.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, about your goldfish not growing, that is not a good thing. He needs at least 20 gallons if he is to grow and be healthy. goldfishs' bodies won't outgrow their tanks, but their intestines will outgrow their bodies. Hence why goldfish in bowls (no matter how clean) die so soon.


----------



## limegreen092 (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh, thanks. If I can get a cheap 20 gallon tank than I could definitely put Edward in there!


----------

